# Contagious laughter



## Jazzey (Dec 21, 2008)

I've seen this a few times but, I still crack a smile:

YouTube - Laughing fit TV Bloopers


----------



## Daniel (Dec 21, 2008)

As the comments say, I like the elmo-like laughing by the tech support guy.  And then when the girl says "Shake him.  Shake him."


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 21, 2008)

he's the one who cracks me up the most.  His voice, as he's trying to respond, is priceless!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2008)

:lol:  The Help-a-Thon was halarious!

The Price Is Right Lady I actually felt bad for.


----------



## amastie (Dec 22, 2008)

Jazzey, what perfect timing!  I mean, when for so many of us find the Xmas season leaves a long-standing frown.

I love it!  Love it!

Will now send the link to all my friends

You a reason to believe that God works through people 

:hug:  :flowers:

amastie


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

...You always know how to pick my up Amastie - thank you.:hug:


----------



## amastie (Dec 23, 2008)

You're Light!
It's easy 
amastie


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 23, 2008)




----------

